# Age of my Europiccola



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Have recently picked up a very, very clean Europiccola. Has high/low switches, sight glass is protected by metal and is obviously pre-millenium. Any indicators on working out the age? No dates inside or underneath either...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Is the top sight glass fitting to boiler fixed inside with a nut .. I have two 1978 one with a nut and one without . The one without is about 250g heavier .Francesco says 1978 was when they made those changes. Might narrow it down .I can't remember but if you look at his site the switch type also give a clue ..


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Yep, looks like a 15 or 16mm nut inside


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MartinB said:


> Yep, looks like a 15 or 16mm nut inside


Search La Pavoni history on web and his site comes up ,worth a read ..


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Francesco's site is a great source for all things Pavoni

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_ep_eng.htm


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

date may be on the base of the element


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MartinB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have recently picked up a very, very clean Europiccola. Has high/low switches, sight glass is protected by metal and is obviously pre-millenium. Any indicators on working out the age? No dates inside or underneath either...


I did wonder why you wanted a steam tip ..







...


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I also have a Gaggia G106/ Pavoni Pro


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Here's a pic!










I believe it's a 1984-1991 from looking at Francesco's site.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

MartinB said:


> Here's a pic!
> 
> I believe it's a 1984-1991 from looking at Francesco's site.


I have one of these and yes I'm pretty sure it's 84-91. Yours looks to be in excellent condition!


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

This is a useful thread, I've been wondering the same thing about mine that I get yesterday.

I think mine is about 1984 - 1991 as well, although it does have a removable steam arm which confuses me slightly as I thought they were later


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What does it say inside the base?


----------



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> date may be on the base of the element


 My pre-milenium has a data on the inside of the base plate. Have a look.


----------

